# Sexuality



## FurryWurry (Dec 2, 2008)

The original thread was missing a poll


----------



## Thatch (Dec 2, 2008)

This one does too


----------



## FurryWurry (Dec 2, 2008)

Posting a poll requires that you post the message first.
I think this is a serious defect in the forum software 

The poll's here now.

Note:

I left out "It's none of your business" since the poll software only allows 10 entries.

*sigh*


----------



## ToeClaws (Dec 2, 2008)

Male and both here.


----------



## SonicEarth (Dec 2, 2008)

Male/straight. Also, if someone wants to vote "none of your business" they might as well not vote anyway. =P


----------



## Irreverent (Dec 2, 2008)

FurryWurry said:


> I think this is a serious defect in the forum software



Its a design function of the underlying vBulletin forum software; its not a FAF issue.

Nextime, you might want to consider the Kinsey scale when posting a poll, it allows for some shades of grey between the options your poll presents.


----------



## FurryWurry (Dec 2, 2008)

SonicEarth said:


> Also, if someone wants to vote "none of your business" they might as well not vote anyway. =P



That was my thought, although some people do enjoy telling off the pollster ;3


----------



## FurryWurry (Dec 2, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> Its a design function of the underlying vBulletin forum software; its not a FAF issue.



Yup.



> Nextime, you might want to consider the Kinsey scale when posting a poll, it allows for some shades of grey between the options your poll presents.


Unfortunately, the Kinsey scale has 6 values and does not include either asexual or undecided. My impression is that quite a few FA members may fall into the latter two categories, if only because of age. I wanted to include the gender of the respondent, too. VBulletin isn't configured to allow that many questions 

(Sorry for the typo in "neither", and yes, I'm aware it doesn't necessarily imply asexual.)


----------



## Thatch (Dec 2, 2008)

FurryWurry said:


> Posting a poll requires that you post the message first.
> I think this is a serious defect in the forum software
> 
> The poll's here now.



Took you long enough >.>

And yeah, I agree, that's rather ridiculous.

Also, str8


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 2, 2008)

I voted male and attracted to males, just because females are gross!  EW!!!


----------



## Thatch (Dec 2, 2008)

Ainoko said:


> I voted male and attracted to males, just because females are gross!  EW!!!



Says the guy with a yiffy Krystal avi.... Seriously, you can't get more ironic than that...

I think it even deserves a screencap.


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 2, 2008)

Gay.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 2, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Says the guy with a yiffy Krystal avi.... Seriously, you can't get more ironic than that...
> 
> I think it even deserves a screencap.




LOL!!!

That is my place in my relationship. I am what you wouild call the female in our partnership.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 2, 2008)

Mods, make at least this one a sticky.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 2, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Mods, make at least this one a sticky.




Why?


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 2, 2008)

male and dunno


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 2, 2008)

0.o maybe its rigged, there are plenty of straight votes there that shouldn't be there lol


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm male and I like both.


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 2, 2008)

Out of 20 votes, 1 female voted so far. Yikes...


----------



## Nylak (Dec 2, 2008)

Holy shit there are like no girls here.  ><  Not a new revelation, but why keep reminding me of it?

Still female.  Still technically bi.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 2, 2008)

Why can't topic like these die? ):


----------



## Nylak (Dec 2, 2008)

They do eventually. They just keep coming back! =D It's awesome, they're like Marvel heros.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 2, 2008)

Female, bisexual, prefers chicks.

Lulz.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 2, 2008)

The Punisher and the X-men were the shit back in the day.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 2, 2008)

Nylak said:


> They do eventually. They just keep coming back! =D It's awesome, they're like Marvel heros.


 
lmao


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 2, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> The Punisher and the X-men were the shit back in the day.



The Punisher still is shit. But X-men was sort of decent IMO.



Perverted Impact said:


> Why can't topic like these die? ):



*Shrugs* I don't mind them. 
We can use this thread to link it to all the "I feel lonely as a straight person" threads.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 2, 2008)

Ainoko said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> That is my place in my relationship. I am what you wouild call the female in our partnership.



I say the pre-edit slut part, don't worry 



Ainoko said:


> Why?



So the poll won't drop into obscurity again and people would shut up about the sexual orienation ratio at last XD


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 2, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> The Punisher still is shit. But X-men was sort of decent IMO.


 What?, How could you hate the punisher?.I'm talking about this X-men
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxOQTaLTFrU&feature=related


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 2, 2008)

*Yawn* I wake up to see two sexuality threads.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 2, 2008)

FurryWurry said:


> That was my thought, although some people do enjoy telling off the pollster ;3



Yep, I just can't trust you...Back in your cage.


----------



## brrrr (Dec 2, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> What?, How could you hate the punisher?.I'm talking about this X-men
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxOQTaLTFrU&feature=related


Such a good show C:



Nylak said:


> They do eventually. They just keep coming back! =D It's awesome, they're like Marvel heros.


ahah


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 2, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Yep, I just can't trust you...Back in your cage.


no please theres not enough room for the both of us


----------



## Azure (Dec 2, 2008)

Gay, male, would do a chick just for the LULZ, but no attraction beyond an aesthetic sense.


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 2, 2008)

Hmm, not many girls around here. What a surprise ... :-(


----------



## Tycho (Dec 2, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Hmm, not many girls around here. What a surprise ... :-(



Already been established by a number of different polls that the females of the fandom are definitely in the minority.  Might be there are more than what the polls indicate, and they're simply trying to evade detection (not sure I'd blame them).



Perverted Impact said:


> Why can't topic like these die? ):



I share your sentiments.



Nylak said:


> They do eventually. They just keep coming back! =D It's awesome, they're like Marvel heros.



Somebody get some fucking Kryptonite.


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 2, 2008)

*Shrugs* Wouldn't blame them either.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 2, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Mods, make at least this one a sticky.





Ainoko said:


> Why?



Because that way no new ones get made (or the ones that do get promptly deleted).


----------



## ElectricJackal (Dec 2, 2008)

everyone knows im straight


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 2, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Somebody get some fucking Kryptonite.


 Superman= DC
DC=/=Marvel


----------



## Tycho (Dec 2, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Superman= DC
> DC=/=Marvel



Well, fuck, what do you propose then?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 2, 2008)

"I'm male and am attracted to both (bi)"

This.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 2, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Well, fuck, what do you propose then?


 Play Marvel vs. Capcom


----------



## electmeking (Dec 2, 2008)

> But X-men was sort of decent IMO.



The only good thing that came out of X-Men was Deadpool.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 2, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> no please theres not enough room for the both of us


 
You'll just have to move up, or one on top of the other!



WarMocK said:


> Hmm, not many girls around here. What a surprise ... :-(


 
That's quite fine.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 2, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Why can't topic like these die? ):


 

Why doesn't someone make this one sticky then? That way there'd be no need for new ones!


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 2, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> You'll just have to move up, or one on top of the other!



fine by me


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 2, 2008)

Damnit.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 2, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> fine by me


 
Can I be by you?


----------



## FoxxLegend (Dec 2, 2008)

ElectricJackal said:


> everyone knows im straight



That may be but what is your attitude towards people like us? Bi by the way, wouldn't mind being with either sex. you all should know that by now anyway...Especially you Ren since we keep flirting, LoL.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 2, 2008)

ElectricJackal said:


> everyone knows im straight



everyone knows your not



Ren-Raku said:


> Can I be by you?



sure :3


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 2, 2008)

I bet anything this poll will reveal that there are in fact more straights than gays.

Also,
<-Fag


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 2, 2008)

What, no "I'LL FUCK ANYTHING" option?


----------



## FoxxLegend (Dec 2, 2008)

Thats not always the only reason to seek out a partner...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 2, 2008)

FoxxLegend said:


> That may be but what is your attitude towards people like us? Bi by the way, wouldn't mind being with either sex. you all should know that by now anyway...Especially you Ren since we keep flirting, LoL.



Yep, and well...it's...*ahem* arousing...



mrredfox said:


> sure :3



Yay, I hit on another guy :3


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 2, 2008)

FoxxLegend said:


> Thats not always the only reason to seek out a partner...


Some people are more interested in a quick fuck than a partner.

AlexInsane happens to prefer the company of forks


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 2, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Yep, and well...it's...*ahem* arousing...
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, I hit on another guy :3



yeah quite the guy magnet arent ye


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 2, 2008)

Bisexuals ftw \o/ Not that I have anything against straight people...


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 2, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Bisexuals ftw \o/ Not that I have anything against straight people...


yes you do... ADMIT IT!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 2, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> yeah quite the guy magnet arent ye



Well, what can I say? I'm good with words! I'll post up one of my poems another day.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 2, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> yes you do... ADMIT IT!



Alright, I'll admit it! Straight people are so gay! (NB: I do not use or endorse the use of the word "gay" as a derogatory term.)


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 2, 2008)

Needs moar pooper.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 2, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Alright, I'll admit it! Straight people are so gay! (NB: I do not use or endorse the use of the word "gay" as a derogatory term.)


HA I KNEW IT AND YOU ALSO LOVE USING GAY AS A DEROGATORY TERM!! CRUIZE CONTROL FOR COOL


----------



## brrrr (Dec 2, 2008)

electmeking said:


> The only good thing that came out of X-Men was Deadpool.


fucking Gambit


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Dec 2, 2008)

ANOTHER sexual orientation thread? Do we REALLY need another one of these? It's like having 15 mugshot threads. They're all the same as the last.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 2, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> ANOTHER sexual orientation thread? Do we REALLY need another one of these? It's like having 15 mugshot threads. They're all the same as the last.


yes it is. we need to be 100% certain who is what sexual orientation. its just a must. no more questions on the matter.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 2, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> HA I KNEW IT AND YOU ALSO LOVE USING GAY AS A DEROGATORY TERM!! CRUIZE CONTROL FOR COOL



Shit, you know me better than I know myself! Maybe there should be an option in our profile to display our sexual orientation, or just make this thread sticky...Not in a sexual manner.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 2, 2008)

Nimhster said:


> I am a male, and I'm straight!



*poses* You sure? :3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 2, 2008)

Nimhster said:


> :I Yes



*poses harder (in more than 1 sense of the word)* Still sure? :3


----------



## .Ein. (Dec 2, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> *poses harder (in more than 1 sense of the word)* Still sure? :3



THAT.

I would hit it. <3

I'm gay.  Turbo gay.  Gay enough to think the word 'Turbo' is cool.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 2, 2008)

brrrr said:


> fucking Gambit


 HOT DAMN, YES!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 2, 2008)

.Ein. said:


> THAT.
> 
> I would hit it. <3
> 
> I'm gay.  Turbo gay.  Gay enough to think the word 'Turbo' is cool.



Whoot, a turbo gay :3 Turbo is cool, but supercharged is way better


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 2, 2008)

Nimhster said:


> :I Yeah.



Lies :3 I mean...look at your post count...it says 69


----------



## Takun (Dec 2, 2008)

Where is the "I'm a male and I prefer jailbait." option?

Seriously though, I'm pretty gay.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 2, 2008)

Okay. I'm bisexual.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

it's a secret to everyone


----------



## brrrr (Dec 2, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> HOT DAMN, YES!


very yes :>


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 2, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Where is the "I'm a male and I prefer jailbait." option?
> 
> Seriously though, I'm pretty gay.



Are you so gay that when Christopher Lowell sees you on the street the two of you have a catfight?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Where is the "I'm a male and I prefer jailbait." option?
> 
> Seriously though, I'm pretty gay.



Oh, I want this option please <3


----------



## Tazzin (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm female, and honestly don't know at this point.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 2, 2008)

Tazzin said:


> I'm female, and honestly don't know at this point.


You dont need to ^_^

Things will become clear eventually.


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm bisexual, but heavily leaning gay. I think that I may actually turn fully gay soon. I have a caring, loving, wonderful boyfriend and everything. Hmm...


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 2, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Where is the "I'm a male and I prefer jailbait." option?
> 
> Seriously though, I'm pretty gay.





David M. Awesome said:


> Oh, I want this option please <3


Oh you two <3


----------



## Tigre (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm whatever you want me to be baby


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 2, 2008)

Everyone automatically assumed I'm gay when I posted this photo, which was a response to someone else's smaller collection on the now-gone Mugshot Threads. I neither mentioned not confirmed they were mine; everyone saw the photo, who posted it, and thought, 'Ooh, he's gay!'


----------



## Telnac (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow, one straight female and a lot of straight dudes...
You know what that means.

DEATHMATCH!!!
*looks around nervously*


----------



## Teco (Dec 2, 2008)

*checks in with the poll* ......gah. My bi with a female pref isnt going to work with these numbers! Needs more female. Oh well.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh they're here, they're just hiding because you're all fucking creeps.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 2, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Oh they're here, they're just hiding because you're all fucking creeps.


 
This.

Also, I think the bottom line of this poll is that there are just way too many guys around here.  What the hell.  o_o


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 2, 2008)

Nylak said:


> This.
> 
> Also, I think the bottom line of this poll is that there are just way too many guys around here.  What the hell.  o_o



Does that mean I have to leave  .


----------



## Nylak (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes.  Yes it does.  o_o


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 2, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Yes.  Yes it does.  o_o



D: ...

Well rules are rules I guess  .


----------



## Nylak (Dec 2, 2008)

Them's the breaks, old chum.  :\


----------



## Stevie_Vickers (Dec 2, 2008)

Nylak said:


> This.
> 
> Also, I think the bottom line of this poll is that there are just way too many guys around here.  What the hell.  o_o



Glad to know I'm not the only one who had that reaction.

Then again, there are no girls on the internet...


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 2, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Them's the breaks, old chum.  :\



Balls, well come to think of it I should get ready for work, later all :V .


----------



## Nylak (Dec 2, 2008)

Haha, later featherbag.  XD  I'll join you in your departure.  *forces self to shuffle off*


----------



## Telnac (Dec 2, 2008)

Nylak said:


> This.
> 
> Also, I think the bottom line of this poll is that there are just way too many guys around here.  What the hell.  o_o


You just need to clone yourself about 200 times and all will be right.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 2, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Haha, later featherbag.  XD  I'll join you in your departure.  *forces self to shuffle off*


D'oh!  One less female.  That means 50 dudes need to go to keep the balance right.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 2, 2008)

Dude, if I could, I totally would. I'd get so much more work done if I had a little Nylak Clone Army to do all my art- and homework for me. e__e Shit might actually get done.

...But srsly, why am I still online?  ><


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 2, 2008)

Nylak said:


> ...But srsly, why am I still online?  ><


To chat with me ^_^


----------



## Telnac (Dec 2, 2008)

Nylak said:


> ...But srsly, why am I still online?  ><


Boredom?  Masochism?


----------



## Tycho (Dec 2, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Dude, if I could, I totally would. I'd get so much more work done if I had a little Nylak Clone Army to do all my art- and homework for me. e__e Shit might actually get done.



I contemplated that idea not long ago... I decided that in the end it would be an awful idea because each clone would be trying to delegate work to other clones, or slacking off.


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 3, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> I'm bisexual, but heavily leaning gay. I think that I may actually turn fully gay soon. I have a caring, loving, wonderful boyfriend and everything. Hmm...


  *ahem* And just to keep up with the topic. I wouldn't mind having little clones of me...less housework and more game time!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 3, 2008)

Why are there no Asexuality or Pansexuality options?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 3, 2008)

There's "interested in neither" :V


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 3, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> *ahem* And just to keep up with the topic. I wouldn't mind having little clones of me...less housework and more game time!


Clones never work out. Either they age too quick, they try to convince everyone they are the real one, or they ruin your reputation. (Those are the lightest things that could happen.)


----------



## evilteddybear (Dec 3, 2008)

GAY. I must say though, the very idea of not having an attraction to any thing seems rather implossible....


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 3, 2008)

evilteddybear said:


> GAY.


Yayyyyyyyyyyyy =D

What if your sister/mother is on here? o_o

Also, *implausible.


----------



## Huey (Dec 3, 2008)

Why isn't there an "I'm male and don't know" option?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 3, 2008)

Huey said:


> Why isn't there an "I'm male and don't know" option?


There is... >_>


----------



## Huey (Dec 3, 2008)

Silibus said:


> There is... >_>



Where? =|


----------



## electmeking (Dec 3, 2008)

Huey said:


> Why isn't there an "I'm male and don't know" option?



You mean this one?


----------



## Huey (Dec 3, 2008)

heh =D


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 3, 2008)

Huey said:


> heh =D


I hope you were joking.


----------



## Huey (Dec 3, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I hope you were joking.



I was.

I totally know.


----------



## Tweek (Dec 3, 2008)

Gay. Any girl I've been attracted to has turned out to be gay as well, so I don't think that truly counts =)



evilteddybear said:


> GAY. I must say though, the very idea of not having an attraction to any thing seems rather implossible....



Well in terms of actually having sex it's something like 20% of the general population that doesn't really enjoy it at all. I can't understand *why* but it's true. Also those who deal exclusively with fetishes would probably fit in the "neither" group.


----------



## Azure (Dec 3, 2008)

Tweek said:


> Gay. Any girl I've been attracted to has turned out to be gay as well, so I don't think that truly counts =)


So liek, ur a lezbo magnet? Sounds fun :/.  JK I love the cock.


----------



## evilteddybear (Dec 3, 2008)

Tweek said:


> Well in terms of actually having sex it's something like 20% of the general population that doesn't really enjoy it at all. I can't understand *why* but it's true.


*gasp* WHAT!? People make no sense.... not even on the internet...


----------



## Azure (Dec 3, 2008)

ETB, we all know Canada doesn't have any tanks. If it was a covered wagon with some wobbly wheels however...


----------



## Diego117 (Dec 3, 2008)

Straight and male. I guess I break the stereotype.


----------



## evilteddybear (Dec 3, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> ETB, we all know Canada doesn't have any tanks. If it was a covered wagon with some wobbly wheels however...


XD, it's not like the Liberals could afford one anyways...


----------



## Aldog076 (Dec 3, 2008)

Straight and male..and by the looks of the poll I need to find a lot of non-furry girls and convert them to be furry. otherwise ill be alone FOR-EV-ER  or gay o.o


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 3, 2008)

Aldog076 said:


> Straight and male..and by the looks of the poll I need to find a lot of non-furry girls and convert them to be furry. otherwise ill be alone FOR-EV-ER  or gay o.o



May I help you? ;-)


----------



## Tweek (Dec 3, 2008)

Aldog076 said:


> Straight and male..and by the looks of the poll I need to find a lot of non-furry girls and convert them to be furry. otherwise ill be alone FOR-EV-ER  or gay o.o



It's okay, we'll be gentle. XD


----------



## Hyenaworks (Dec 3, 2008)

Hmm.. There seems to be a distinct lack of females responding to this threat.  Perhaps I picked the wrong thread to pick up chicks in...


----------



## Aldog076 (Dec 3, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> May I help you? ;-)





Tweek said:


> It's okay, we'll be gentle. XD



gently my ass...Umm nvm, god dam furfags


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 3, 2008)

Aldog076 said:


> gently my ass...Umm nvm, god dam furfags



For the log: I wanted to help you look for some nice girls since I'm straight, too. -.-


----------



## Nylak (Dec 3, 2008)

Aldog076 said:


> gently my ass...Umm nvm, god dam furfags


 
Bad word choice. >>


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 3, 2008)

Chicks in hiding I say =3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 3, 2008)

brrrr said:


> very yes :>


 Gambit is a fucking pimplord, Nuff said.


----------



## Orthan (Dec 3, 2008)

Hyenaworks said:


> Hmm.. There seems to be a distinct lack of females responding to this threat.



I wouldn't respond to a threat either.  D:

Hmmhmhm.  Male, attracted to both, technically pansexual.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 3, 2008)

Woah, it's a really close run thing. Btw, read up at http://www.furrysociology.net


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 3, 2008)

Orthan said:


> I wouldn't respond to a threat either.  D:
> 
> Hmmhmhm.  Male, attracted to both, technically pansexual.


i thought that was someone who was attracted to spanish bread?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 3, 2008)

27 people lied when they voted.


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 3, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> 27 people lied when they voted.



Hmm, that would leave 3 Bi furries.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 3, 2008)

oh you


----------



## Azure (Dec 3, 2008)

Bisexual people are greedy.  Or unable to get laid by either gender.  I vote 26 people voted because of the second reason, and one because of the first.  You know what I'm talkin bout.


----------



## the_ZJ (Dec 3, 2008)

Hmm, I usually feel straight, especially in emotional tendencies, but I sometimes cannot decline the fascination of a dick 
If I have the choice, I would rather pic females.


----------



## Talvi (Dec 3, 2008)

the_ZJ said:


> Hmm, I usually feel straight, especially in emotional tendencies, but I sometimes cannot decline the fascination of a dick
> If I have the choice, I would rather pic females.



Yeah. Feeling straight is akin to a stomach ache.


----------



## the_ZJ (Dec 3, 2008)

That I would love to see explained.


----------



## brrrr (Dec 3, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Gambit is a fucking pimplord, Nuff said.


where have you been all my life


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 3, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> 27 people lied when they voted.



More like 58.

There's no such thing as a male furry that doesn't like teh cock.

It'd be like imagining Mother Teresa practicing Satanism.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 3, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> There's no such thing as a male furry that doesn't like teh cock.



True. I like at least my cock.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 3, 2008)

brrrr said:


> where have you been all my life


 Becoming a man.


----------



## Aldog076 (Dec 3, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> For the log: I wanted to help you look for some nice girls since I'm straight, too. -.-



My Bad >.>


----------



## Teco (Dec 3, 2008)

I seriously hope the females are hiding. This is sad.  o___o


----------



## Thatch (Dec 3, 2008)

Teco said:


> I seriously hope the females are hiding. This is sad.  o___o



I assure you, at least on the forums, that would be more or less accurate...


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 3, 2008)

Teco said:


> I seriously hope the females are hiding. This is sad.  o___o


no...cause the females are smart, "dont go on the forums thats where the damn males are"


----------



## Teco (Dec 3, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> no...cause the females are smart, "dont go on the forums thats where the damn males are"


 They dont have to post, just add to the poll. It feels like a sausage party all up in here. ...wait. Where do the females go...?


----------



## Thatch (Dec 3, 2008)

Teco said:


> They dont have to post, just add to the poll. It feels like a sausage party all up in here. ...wait. Where do the females go...?



Where their boyfriends/girfriends (the latter being twice as harmful...) go.


----------



## Midi Bear (Dec 3, 2008)

Bi.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 3, 2008)

Teco said:


> They dont have to post, just add to the poll. It feels like a sausage party all up in here. ...wait. Where do the females go...?


If I told you I would have to kill myself...to keep that secret


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 3, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> If I told you I would have to kill myself...to keep that secret


im willing for you to take that sacrifice


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 3, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> i thought that was someone who was attracted to spanish bread?


 
Err, as far as I'm aware, pansexual is having a sexual attraction to anything humanoid. Iirc that is. Correct me if I'm wrong.



LemurBoi said:


> Bisexual people are greedy.


 

True.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 3, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Bisexual people are greedy.



ha i got into an argument with a bi girl at my school and i said that, she replied "your just jealous i could get any girl i wanted and you cant" i was like Q_Q i hate you


----------



## Teco (Dec 3, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> im willing for you to take that sacrifice



I concur. 

Seriously though, bah. Thats probably true, that they're all keeping away because they have someone. .....why arent all the dudes doing the same and why are the females all taken then.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 3, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> ha i got into an argument with a bi girl at my school and i said that, she replied "your just jealous i could get any girl i wanted and you cant" i was like Q_Q i hate you


 

My reply would be to list off all the straight, hot females :3


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 3, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> My reply would be to list off all the straight, hot females :3


nope she probably would get them to turn bi/gay... bastard


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 3, 2008)

Teco said:


> I concur.
> 
> Seriously though, bah. Thats probably true, that they're all keeping away because they have someone. .....why arent all the dudes doing the same and why are the females all taken then.


Cause mines live in a different state and doesnt come to FA so she ish safe...and I have nothing better to do >.>


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 3, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> nope she probably would get them to turn bi/gay... bitch


 

EFA :3 But seriously, then name some gay guys who are good looking


----------



## Huey (Dec 3, 2008)

Where's the option for male, but not attracted to either?


----------



## Uro (Dec 3, 2008)

Huey said:


> Where's the option for male, but not attracted to either?



..............*facepalm*
Right below "attracted to both".


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 3, 2008)

Huey said:


> Where's the option for male, but not attracted to either?


"I'm male and am attracted to neiher"


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 3, 2008)

Huey said:


> Where's the option for male, but not attracted to either?



take a close look


----------



## Takun (Dec 3, 2008)

What's neiher?


----------



## StainMcGorver (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm a guy and I bang straight chicks and I smoke and I drink beer and I go to sports bars and I like fast fuckin cars and I'm a tough guy and I'm a macho man and I am cool.


----------



## Huey (Dec 3, 2008)

That worked twice in the same thead ;x

You guys are too anxious to point out idiocy XD


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 3, 2008)

Where is the option for male and attracted to David M. Awesome

That is the option that Huey is really looking for


----------



## Takun (Dec 3, 2008)

Huey said:


> That worked twice in the same thead ;x
> 
> You guys are too anxious to point out idiocy XD



You never get on IRC Huey >:C


----------



## StainMcGorver (Dec 3, 2008)

+1 for no one realizing how sarcastic I was.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 3, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Where is the option for male and attracted to David M. Awesome
> 
> That is the option that Huey is really looking for



that option is already there... the second one





oh yes ur so kewl man Stain


----------



## Teco (Dec 3, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> ha i got into an argument with a bi girl at my school and i said that, she replied "your just jealous i could get any girl i wanted and you cant" i was like Q_Q i hate you



I watched bi girls go at it. ....it was awesome.. but... but.. they're bi. So you could get that! ...but you're not. *slump* .______________.

...I hope my friend gets an invite from them again. They were safe the first time because I didnt know if they were just plain gay or... what the hell was going on. But now. I found they're both open. *Nods* Im totally getting onto that couch with them....just my friend's friend was. That lucky bastard. He got interwoven into their make out session. 
   *made all the extremely gay guys sick*

...i just felt like sharing that. Bi girls. You love to watch, but hate it all the same.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 3, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Where is the option for male and attracted to David M. Awesome
> 
> That is the option that Huey is really looking for


there is "male and attracted to females (Straight)"


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 3, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> +1 for no one realizing how sarcastic I was.



-1 because no one cared



Cheesewulf said:


> that option is already there... the second one



No, I meant just me.  Forget other guys.



mrredfox said:


> there is "male and attracted to females (Straight)"



Now you are just being silly.


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 3, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Where is the option for male and attracted to David M. Awesome
> 
> That is the option that Huey is really looking for



David M. Asexual?

David M-sexual?

David M. Awesexual?


Hmmmm... what's the word...


----------



## StainMcGorver (Dec 3, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> -1 because no one cared


YOU TAKE THAT BACK YOU SON OF A BITCH!11111111


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 3, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> +1 for no one realizing how sarcastic I was.


-9001 for nobody caring and it not being funny anyway.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Dec 3, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> -9001 for nobody caring and it not being funny anyway.


I wasn't being funny. I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 3, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> No, I meant just me.  Forget other guys.


only Arc can chose that option then


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 3, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> I wasn't being funny. I was being sarcastic.


It was extremely clever and very well executed.
10/10, would read again.

Also, did I say "it wasn't funny"? I meant "you aren't funny".


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 3, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> only Arc can chose that option then



How does everyone know about that?  I haven't made it a point to tell everyone.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 3, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> How does everyone know about that?  I haven't made it a point to tell everyone.



he told us on our forum (where he and I are mods... well he's not anymore, but he was the Furry mod)


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 3, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> I wasn't being funny. I was being sarcastic.


its because you forgot your [/sarcasm] tags


----------



## FurryWurry (Dec 3, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> What's neiher?



A typo. neiher = neither.

But hopefully you realized that already and you're just yanking my chain....


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 3, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> he told us on our forum (where he and I are mods... well he's not anymore, but he was the Furry mod)



Oh, right, the German one.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 3, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Oh, right, the German one.



you got it
but don't worry, 90% of them are retards, excluding him, another furry there and me


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 3, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> you got it
> but don't worry, 90% of them are retards, excluding him, another furry there and me



Not as though any of them would know who I am anyways


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 3, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Not as though any of them would know who I am anyways



well yeah, basically 
you're just known as Arc's lover


----------



## Orthan (Dec 3, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Err, as far as I'm aware, pansexual is having a sexual attraction to anything humanoid. Iirc that is. Correct me if I'm wrong.



Sorta.  It's more the ability to become sexually attracted to anyone regardless of gender.  I find both sexes aesthetically pleasing in their own right (with a bias towards women), but sexual attraction is on an individual basis.  

And sometimes, I like bread.


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 3, 2008)

*facepalm* Yeah right ......
David da awesome lovva is in da houze ... there goes da thread again ....


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 3, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> *facepalm* Yeah right ......
> David da awesome lovva is in da houze ... there goes da thread again ....



wat


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 3, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> wat



You know what i mean. ;-)
As soon as Mr. Awesome shows up the first thing you can do is bury the topic. xD


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 3, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> What's neiher?



It's a clipped word meaning to thrust one's leg joint into a female's body. It's pronounced "Knee-her".


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 3, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> well yeah, basically
> you're just known as Arc's lover



I have no problem with that. 8)



WarMocK said:


> *facepalm* Yeah right ......
> David da awesome lovva is in da houze ... there goes da thread again ....



You know it. 8)



WarMocK said:


> You know what i mean. ;-)
> As soon as Mr. Awesome shows up the first thing you can do is bury the topic. xD



I'll bury something somewhere.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 3, 2008)

Look left.


----------



## Greyscale (Dec 3, 2008)

Why, in the name of FSM, are there two of these blasted threads?

Everyone here is at least partially a fag, so we really don't need a poll.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 4, 2008)

David's ain't got enough peenor to make straight guys gay, like Grim and Xipod. He does not deserve his own poll option.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 4, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> It's a clipped word meaning to thrust one's leg joint into a female's body. It's pronounced "Knee-her".


^ this.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 4, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> It's a clipped word meaning to thrust one's leg joint into a female's body. It's pronounced "Knee-her".



It's stupid. What has a knee to do with an ankle?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 4, 2008)

szopaw said:


> David's ain't got enough peenor to make straight guys gay, like Grim and Xipod. He does not deserve his own poll option.



Except Grim is a tease and Xipoid is a gentleman so no one's getting any from them, anyways.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 4, 2008)

Meh, you got it all wrong.  The maneuver is called a cunt-punt.  Pronounced "fuh-kyoo".


----------



## Thatch (Dec 4, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Except Grim is a tease and Xipoid is a gentleman so no one's getting any from them, anyways.



You're neither, so you try to make them by force  It doesn't work that way though.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 4, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Except Grim is a tease and Xipoid is a gentleman so no one's getting any from them, anyways.





I'd totally go for them.

I'm afraid you'd hurt me or something.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 4, 2008)

szopaw said:


> You're neither, so you try to make them by force  It doesn't work that way though.



What does that even mean

You need to lurk more, because I'm both



Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I'd totally go for them.
> 
> I'm afraid you'd hurt me or something.



I would hurt you to death.  They're both mine.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 4, 2008)

Meanie.


----------



## Tweek (Dec 4, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Where is the option for male and attracted to David M. Awesome
> 
> That is the option that Huey is really looking for



That's what *I'm* looking for. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 4, 2008)

Not the "Male and attracted to bread (pan)" option?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 4, 2008)

Tweek said:


> That's what *I'm* looking for. :mrgreen:



8D



Ren-Raku said:


> Not the "Male and attracted to bread (pan)" option?



That's what _I'm_ looking for. 8)


----------



## Nylak (Dec 4, 2008)

Bread is _hot_. Especially right out of the oven. :B  Yukyukyukyukyuk.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 4, 2008)

*sips tea* we can say this is why theres not much females on the forums


----------



## Nylak (Dec 4, 2008)

So what does that say about the few of us that are here?  That can't be a compliment.  ><


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 4, 2008)

Nylak said:


> So what does that say about the few of us that are here?  That can't be a compliment.  ><


are you taken? cause most that are here...already are


----------



## Nylak (Dec 4, 2008)

Not anymore, no. XD  *very recently single.*


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 4, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Not anymore, no. XD  *very recently single.*



*pounces*


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 4, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Not anymore, no. XD  *very recently single.*


*Snatch, runs off*


----------



## Nylak (Dec 4, 2008)

Ewww, males.  >>  *stun gun*


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 4, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Not anymore, no. XD  *very recently single.*


...then pray for your soul cause thats why all the males here want *goes to talk to his girlfriend*


----------



## Monak (Dec 4, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Ewww, males.  >>  *stun gun*



RUN FOR THE SAFETY OF THE WOMEN! I'LL HOLD THEM OFF!


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 4, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Ewww, males.  >>  *stun gun*


no use this *hands a Combat autoshotgun* aim for the balls


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hm, I'll post it again here, seeing as how this one has a poll. >.>

Bi, leaning towards gay.....

I've always kinda liked girls, but I always seem to look at M/M yiff all day....I can't really decide...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 5, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Ewww, males.  >>  *stun gun*


Ouch ._.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 5, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> no use this *hands a Combat autoshotgun* aim for the balls



TREASON.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 5, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> TREASON.


I long betrayed you guys...I have 4 sisters, 12 Female Cousins, 10 aunts and 2 grandmothers. While I had only 1 dad, 2 stepdads, 1 stepbro, 2 grandfathers.


and my folks painted my room pink expecting a girl...God must of been playing a mean joke that day. So its why I get along sooooo freaking well with my Girlfriend...they still amazed I didnt turn out gay, only affected my fave color to be pink


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 5, 2008)

Kyuubi said:


> Hm, I'll post it again here, seeing as how this one has a poll. >.>
> 
> Bi, leaning towards gay.....
> 
> I've always kinda liked girls, but I always seem to look at M/M yiff all day....I can't really decide...



I guess all I can say is go with your gut instinct. Which seems to be for men.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 5, 2008)

FUN FACT: Guys are the only ones who hit on me, and it happens fairly often. To date I've never been able to figure out why...


----------



## Thatch (Dec 5, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I long betrayed you guys...I have 4 sisters, 12 Female Cousins, 10 aunts and 2 grandmothers. While I had only 1 dad, 2 stepdads, 1 stepbro, 2 grandfathers.
> 
> 
> and my folks painted my room pink expecting a girl...God must of been playing a mean joke that day. So its why I get along sooooo freaking well with my Girlfriend...they still amazed I didnt turn out gay, only affected my fave color to be pink



Damn, I actually envy you. The majority in my family are males.


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Clones never work out. Either they age too quick, they try to convince everyone they are the real one, or they ruin your reputation. (Those are the lightest things that could happen.)


 That's why I'd implant them with microchips that would explode if one even THOUGHT of trying to be me.

And to keep up with the topic. I've finally settled into a sexuality... I think.
I prefer males....settled.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 5, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Not anymore, no. XD  *very recently single.*



Pretty ballsy to say that in a place like this Nylak  , although I guess the fact that you find dicks hilarious  would likely be enough to scare off all the guys. Can't imagine it's fun getting  laughed at in that context :V .


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 5, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Damn, I actually envy you. The majority in my family are males.


...fo some odd reason...most men in my family...dont live past 40...hence why all my aunts are single


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 5, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I guess all I can say is go with your gut instinct. Which seems to be for men.


hahah i lol'd "go with your gut instinct.. which is for men" dosnt this contradict its self seing as your plating a seed that his gut instinct is for men? xD


----------



## Thatch (Dec 5, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...fo some odd reason...most men in my family...dont live past 40...hence why all my aunts are single



... ... ... ... ... ... 



Carry on... >.>


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 5, 2008)

szopaw said:


> ... ... ... ... ... ...
> 
> 
> 
> Carry on... >.>


dont know why though...it just happens, they go off to visit friends...and well accidents happen I guess. though I know I still have 1 uncle who lived pass 40, hes 41.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 5, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> hahah i lol'd "go with your gut instinct.. which is for men" dosnt this contradict its self seing as your plating a seed that his gut instinct is for men? xD


 

Called "Throwing down the gauntlet" :3


----------



## Thatch (Dec 5, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> dont know why though...it just happens, they go off to visit friends...and well accidents happen I guess. though I know I still have 1 uncle who lived pass 40, hes 41.



An excteption to prove the rule, I'm sure. Your family is cursed. Has one of your ancestors killed or pissed of the wrong person or sth?


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow... lot of males here.


----------



## Ra lord (Dec 5, 2008)

Well, mabye the girls just don't want to let people know about their sexualality


----------



## Thatch (Dec 5, 2008)

Ra lord said:


> Well, mabye the girls just don't want to let people know about their sexualality



They don't want to show themselves to guys. Not surprised, with the numbers of horny stalkers here XD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 5, 2008)

szopaw said:


> They don't want to show themselves to guys. Not surprised, with the numbers of horny stalkers here XD


this


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 5, 2008)

szopaw said:


> An excteption to prove the rule, I'm sure. Your family is cursed. Has one of your ancestors killed or pissed of the wrong person or sth?


...my family naturally piss people off without trying, only those that know us truly know we dont mean piss off someone 90% of the time. I still have a whole school that hates me back in the islands. That fire could of been accidently by anyone, it just so happen i was there.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 5, 2008)

szopaw said:


> They don't want to show themselves to guys. Not surprised, with the numbers of horny stalkers here XD


yes...so any female who come in here...lie, luckly I already got someone


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 5, 2008)

Post count +1 :3 That is all.



AlexX said:


> FUN FACT: Guys are the only ones who hit on me, and it happens fairly often. To date I've never been able to figure out why...





Ren-Raku said:


> I guess all I can say is go with your gut instinct. Which seems to be for men.





Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I long betrayed you guys...I have 4 sisters, 12 Female Cousins, 10 aunts and 2 grandmothers. While I had only 1 dad, 2 stepdads, 1 stepbro, 2 grandfathers.
> 
> 
> and my folks painted my room pink expecting a girl...God must of been playing a mean joke that day. So its why I get along sooooo freaking well with my Girlfriend...they still amazed I didnt turn out gay, only affected my fave color to be pink


----------



## Jax (Dec 12, 2008)

I do not believe in discriminating against any ones sexual preference. It is with that sense of responsibility tat I say I love any one that loves me back...let me go curl back up in the corner of my closet where I belong...


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 12, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Post count +1 :3 That is all.


+2


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

Jax said:


> I do not believe in discriminating against any ones sexual preference. It is with that sense of responsibility tat I say I love any one that loves me back...let me go curl back up in the corner of my closet where I belong...


 

*beckons*


----------



## Thatch (Dec 12, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...my family naturally piss people off without trying, only those that know us truly know we dont mean piss off someone 90% of the time. I still have a whole school that hates me back in the islands. That fire could of been accidently by anyone, it just so happen i was there.



Every criminal says that 

Also, this thread is still alive? Damn...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

Yes it is. It lives!


----------



## mattprower08 (Dec 12, 2008)

i'm male, and dont know about sexuality, ill tell the truth, i don't look at yiff and stuff like that, but im 60% sure im straight ^^;


----------



## Thatch (Dec 12, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Yes it is. It lives!



Oh well, where's my axe...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

In the shed.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 12, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> In the shed.



Impossible, it blew up the last time I locked my dog in there. The fucker wasted all my nitroglicerine. I was saving it for a special occasion.

It must still be embbed in someone's skull. Let me check the basement.


----------



## Laze (Dec 12, 2008)

Sadly, I'll have to get back to you on this one.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

Szopaw, have you checked the axe cupboard?


----------



## Thatch (Dec 12, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Szopaw, have you checked the axe cupboard?



Well, duh. But now that I think of it, a claymore will be more exciting.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

Why not a blunderbuss?


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 12, 2008)

Why Am I in your sig.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

Because he *likes* you.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 12, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Because he *likes* you.


 Ohhhhhh Szooooooppppaaaa ^.~


----------



## Thatch (Dec 12, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Why Am I in your sig.



Mine? Because that was an awesome line? XD


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 12, 2008)

Freakin' Bi's.


----------



## Jax (Dec 12, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> *beckons*


*opens one eye and shakes nervously*


----------



## rollabottom (Dec 12, 2008)

Male, very middle of the road bisexual.


----------



## koppnik (Dec 12, 2008)

Male and 100% straight here.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 12, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Freakin' Bi's.


Is there something wrong with being bi?


----------



## Masakuni (Dec 12, 2008)

Sort of straight, though borderlining on bi, though I don't go further than hugs to be honest.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

Jax said:


> *opens one eye and shakes nervously*



'S okay. It's perfectly safe to come out here :3



PriestRevan said:


> Freakin' Bi's.





Silibus said:


> Is there something wrong with being bi?



^ This.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 12, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> 'S okay. It's perfectly safe to come out here :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^this +1


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

Revan, may I suggest that if you go around showing disdain towards bisexual and gay people, you will make yourself EXTREMELY unpopular with the majority of the users on this forum?


----------



## Jax (Dec 12, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> 'S okay. It's perfectly safe to come out here :3
> 
> Smiles and realizes everyone is gone....
> 
> ...



Revan is ok. Just thinks we're greedy Revan's drawing is slick.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 12, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Is there something wrong with being bi?





Ren-Raku said:


> Revan, may I suggest that if you go around showing disdain towards bisexual and gay people, you will make yourself EXTREMELY unpopular with the majority of the users on this forum?


*whispers* Hey. Hey guys. Hey. I don't think he's serious. SRS FUCKING BUSINESS, AM I RIGHT?


----------



## Ratte (Dec 12, 2008)

...Anyway...

Unsure =/


----------



## Laze (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow, six of us voted for _Male and don't know..._ [me included]

Did not expect that


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Dec 12, 2008)

These results aren't surprising. Nearly every single statistical study of the furry fandom's sexuality is very similar to this.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 12, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> These results aren't surprising. Nearly every single statistical study of the furry fandom's sexuality is very similar to this.



But where's the girls?  At least the studies had SOME.


----------



## Fox Glove (Dec 12, 2008)

TEEHEE I'M BISECKSUALS.

No but seriously I've always thought women were the sexiest things ever in existence and yet I still hold a sexual attraction to males lawl.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 12, 2008)

Never liked either sex, probably never will.


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 12, 2008)

male and i don't really care.....


----------



## CAThulu (Dec 12, 2008)

Female and both for me.  Equal opportunist here


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 12, 2008)

>.> *notes* if your GF/Wife bangs you with a strapon guys... your prolly Bi .. but thats ok.. cauz im bi and im god. XD JK  *cuddles everyone* 


*side note*  is it wrong to want spankings? and i mean with a laced whip not any of that fluffy comfort stuff. XD *snuggles!*


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 12, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> >.> *notes* if your GF/Wife bangs you with a strapon guys... your prolly Bi



Only if you're thinking about guys while she's doing it.  Anal stimulation just so happens to feel fucking fantastic, you don't have to be homosexual in order to enjoy it.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow, there's a lot more straight people than expected from a furry study.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 12, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Only if you're thinking about guys while she's doing it.  Anal stimulation just so happens to feel fucking fantastic, you don't have to be homosexual in order to enjoy it.



XD i know mate im just yanking 3rd legs XD JK agine XD... *cuddles* and yes anal stimulation rocks  ..... prostate tickles=firing the lazer... XD im gonna hush now. before i have to be naughty XD *kissienipnomnom!*


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 12, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> XD i know mate im just yanking 3rd legs XD JK agine XD... **cuddles** and yes anal stimulation rocks  ..... prostate tickles=firing the lazer... XD im gonna hush now. before i have to be naughty XD **kissienipnomnom!**


 
...

Also... yeah... anal is okay.


----------



## bozzles (Dec 13, 2008)

I think guys are pretty rad.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 13, 2008)

bozzles said:


> I think guys are pretty rad.



Some can be.

Btw, thanks for +watch.


----------



## k-clements (Dec 13, 2008)

I cant choose... I love guys with strong arms and stuff, but a women with long smooth legs. [shudders] Beautiful.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 13, 2008)

bozzles said:


> I think guys are pretty rad.



We noticed.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 13, 2008)

bozzles said:


> I think guys are pretty rad.


does this mean im rad? =D


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 13, 2008)

Yes, just to a lesser extent than me...right?


----------



## Arc (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm male and attracted to David M.Awesome. 8U

Also: 
Touching him, may or may not end up in me eating your face while you are asleep.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 13, 2008)

Arc said:


> I'm male and attracted to David M.Awesome. 8U
> 
> Also:
> Touching him, may or may not end up in me eating your face while you are asleep.


 Ohiseesoyouare davidsexual.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Dec 13, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> But where's the girls?  At least the studies had SOME.


Maybe, but in the studies males still overwhelmed the number of females in the fandom 5 to 1.

http://www.furrysociology.net/report.htm

This thread shows similar results.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 13, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Revan, may I suggest that if you go around showing disdain towards bisexual and gay people, you will make yourself EXTREMELY unpopular with the majority of the users on this forum?



lol, SRS BUISNS

Also, TGC, only 5 to 1? I would expect it to be bigger.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 13, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Maybe, but in the studies males still overwhelmed the number of females in the fandom 5 to 1.
> 
> http://www.furrysociology.net/report.htm
> 
> This thread shows similar results.



Yep. I read that a while back and have been fascinated ever since.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Is there something wrong with being bi?_


 
Yes, yes there is. >:C



Ren-Raku said:


> Revan, may I suggest that if you go around showing disdain towards bisexual and gay people, you will make yourself EXTREMELY unpopular with the majority of the users on this forum?


 
Lol, conclusions. 

Yes, I _totally _hate gays and bi's.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Dec 13, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Yes, I _totally _hate gays and bi's.


Makes total sense. You are in a place that is mostly populated by gays and bi's, yet you hate gays and bi's.

Get the FUCK out of here, homophobe. :< If you get mad at me for this, then you fail at detecting sarcasm.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 13, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Yes, yes there is. >:C
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i sence a hint of sarcasm thar.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 13, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Makes total sense. You are in a place that is mostly populated by gays and bi's, yet you hate gays and bi's.
> 
> Get the FUCK out of here, homophobe. :< If you get mad at me for this, then you fail at detecting sarcasm.


 
Ouch.

And yes, I detected the sarcasm.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 13, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Get the FUCK out of here, homophobe. :<



If you get the FUCK out of here, what will the lot do? YAFF is the sense of life for most furries.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 13, 2008)

This census on FAF is faulty...I know some of you are lying *shifty eyes*
Some of you are chicks voting under men


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 13, 2008)

Arc said:


> I'm male and attracted to David M.Awesome. 8U
> 
> Also:
> Touching him, may or may not end up in me eating your face while you are asleep.



<3

Arc, Grimfang touches me at night when you're not here D:



PriestRevan said:


> Yes, yes there is. >:C



What, pray tell?


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 13, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> What, pray tell?


 
I was kinda hoping the emoticon would express the sarcasm...


----------



## Jax (Dec 13, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Yes, yes there is. >:C
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But your the one with the necklace and those cute eyes...

Guess I will go bother David...er...maybe not.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Dec 13, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> I was kinda hoping the emoticon would express the sarcasm...


HAET GAYS AND BI'S


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 13, 2008)

Revan, how can you hate yourself? :3


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 13, 2008)

Ooh, ooh, Revan! I got the sarcasm! Do I get a cookie?


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 13, 2008)

Easog said:


> Ooh, ooh, Revan! I got the sarcasm! Do I get a cookie?


yeah same... i think people need to l2sarcasm


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 13, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Revan, how can you hate yourself? :3


 
Very easily.

[insert emo joke here please]


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 13, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> I was kinda hoping the emoticon would express the sarcasm...



>:C is not a sarcasm emote.  Learn to sarcasm better.

>:C



Jax said:


> But your the one with the necklace and those cute eyes...
> 
> Guess I will go bother David...er...maybe not.



Hey bby :-*

I do like older men you know~


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 13, 2008)

Easog said:


> Ooh, ooh, Revan! I got the sarcasm! Do I get a cookie?



I got it before you did :3 I knew he is bi.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 13, 2008)

> But your the one with the necklace and *those cute eyes...*


 
Yeeeesh



> >:C is not a sarcasm emote. Learn to sarcasm better.
> 
> >:C


 
I'm sorry David... I'm just not as awesome as you are. :c



> I knew he is bi.


 
Yes. I like it both ways.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 13, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> I'm sorry David... I'm just not as awesome as you are. :c
> .


e.e i see what you did there.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Dec 13, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Yes. I like it both ways.


THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 13, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Yes. I like it both ways.



Who doesn't? And fyi, straight people are just in denial, damn them straight people...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 13, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Who doesn't?



me... I like it one way, and it'll stay that way ^_^


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 13, 2008)

Damn, there had to be an exception! Oh, and hi Neko, haven't seen you about much.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 13, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Damn, there had to be an exception! Oh, and hi Neko, haven't seen you about much.


meh honestly, this site just kinda sucks now :\


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 13, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> meh honestly, this site just kinda sucks now :\


We've lost many people. Not as many people are posting anymore.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 13, 2008)

Silibus said:


> We've lost many people. Not as many people are posting anymore.


I guess we'll never know why *extreme sarcasm is so extreme*


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 13, 2008)

This site doesn't suck, it keeps me sane, and the people here are just awesome *points at user title*


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 13, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I guess we'll never know why *extreme sarcasm is so extreme*


well dont be sad, im still here.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 13, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> well dont be sad, im still here.


...... WHY DEAR GOD WHY?!? TT___TT


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 13, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ...... WHY DEAR GOD WHY?!? TT___TT


GOD CANT SAVE YOU NOW!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 13, 2008)

Silibus said:


> GOD CANT SAVE YOU NOW!


hey guys! I just got this game! 

what is it?!

it's called ninja gaiden, it's supposed to be totally hard! =D

amiright?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 13, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> hey guys! I just got this game!
> 
> what is it?!
> 
> ...


Hey bitch, you cant mess with me. Im the strategy guide!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 13, 2008)

Super Ren to the rescue! *pawslaps Callum*


----------



## Thatch (Dec 13, 2008)

Can someone tl;dr for me, what the hell is going on here?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 13, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Can someone tl;dr for me, what the hell is going on here?


The thread has gone from talking about sexuality to "Why has everyone left?" to God-knows-what....


----------



## Thatch (Dec 13, 2008)

Easog said:


> The thread has gone from talking about sexuality to "Why has everyone left?" to God-knows-what....



Why can't these talk about sex like normal furries?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 13, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Why can't these talk about sex like normal furries?


Because all threads must be derailed.

No exceptions.

Now, shall we try and get back on topic or is it worth it?


----------



## makmakmob (Dec 13, 2008)

Easog said:


> Because all threads must be derailed.
> 
> No exceptions.
> 
> Now, shall we try and get back on topic or is it worth it?



Is there really anything left to be said about the original topic?


----------



## Elite723 (Dec 13, 2008)

Nylak said:


> They do eventually. They just keep coming back! =D It's awesome, they're like Marvel heros.



HAH nice


----------



## Nylak (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't really want to close this, because I know as soon as I do another one will just pop up.  *groan.*


----------



## makmakmob (Dec 13, 2008)

Nylak said:


> I don't really want to close this, because I know as soon as I do another one will just pop up.  *groan.*



Furries need to ramble about nothing too!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 13, 2008)

Nylak said:


> I don't really want to close this, because I know as soon as I do another one will just pop up.  *groan.*



And guess who would be the creator!


----------



## Jax (Dec 13, 2008)

Yup, do away with the sex..and ya know what you get...my life
Damn Snowy...I just sprayed another monitor...ya need a warning sign on that digital bug...


----------



## Gol22 (Dec 13, 2008)

RL: straight
Furry: Kinda Bi (leaning more toward the straight)

Drunk: I DUNNO! lol


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 13, 2008)

Gol22 said:


> *Drunk*: I DUNNO! lol



that's what most men call: free desserts >:3


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 13, 2008)

*getting the topic back on the rail* I'm straight.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 13, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> *getting the topic back on the rail* I'm straight.


looks at silibus's FA comments section.... I guess I miunderstood .___.'''


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 13, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> looks at silibus's FA comments section.... I guess I miunderstood .___.'''


?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 13, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> ?


does the word "master" have more than one definition in furry terms?... just wondering


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 13, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> does the word "master" have more than one definition in furry terms?... just wondering


 
He's my mentor.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 13, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> He's my mentor.


to... what? 0_o;

for future reference, saying that you have a master... I think people will get the wrong idea. ESPECIALLY if you're a furry ^_^


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 13, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> to... what? 0_o;
> 
> for future reference, saying that you have a master... I think people will get the wrong idea. ESPECIALLY if you're a furry ^_^


 
*shrugs* I'm new to the furry world, I don't know all of these things yet. Figured since I was a pokemon furry it wouldn't be taken like that.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 13, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> *shrugs* I'm new to the furry world, I don't know all of these things yet. Figured since I was a pokemon furry it wouldn't be taken like that.


furries are furries. pokemon aren't like, exclusive furries or anything, just a different genre. 

well if you're new, chances are, 50% of what you say will probably be taken as a sex term :3


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 13, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> *shrugs* I'm new to the furry world, I don't know all of these things yet. Figured since I was a pokemon furry it wouldn't be taken like that.


Furries can and will corrupt anything if it can even remotely be considered a sex object. Not even Pokemon are safe...


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 13, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> furries are furries. pokemon aren't like, exclusive furries or anything, just a different genre.
> 
> well if you're new, chances are, 50% of what you say will probably be taken as a sex term :3


 
.........hm. I just had one of those "And knowing is half the battle" moments.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 13, 2008)

Easog said:


> Furries can and will corrupt anything if it can even remotely be considered a sex object. Not even Pokemon are safe...


 
That's too bad.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 13, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> That's too bad.


it wasn't always like this ^_^ the trolls over on the other sites just got to some furries, and taken over them. *conspiracy freak* >_>


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 13, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> it wasn't always like this ^_^ the trolls over on the other sites just got to some furries, and taken over them. *conspiracy freak* >_>


Hah, wouldn't doubt it. Well I guess that means I'm not your typical furry.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 13, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Hah, wouldn't doubt it. Well I guess that means I'm not your typical furry.


that's good. neither am I ^_^


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 13, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> that's good. neither am I ^_^


Then why did you make that assumption about me because I refered to silibus as my master?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 13, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Then why did you make that assumption about me because I refered to silibus as my master?


that's what happens when you're a furry for years and years

what I'm reffering to are people who treat that same situation a bit differently. a.k.a internet tough guys

sry if I offended you though


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 13, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> that's what happens when you're a furry for years and years
> 
> what I'm reffering to are people who treat that same situation a bit differently. a.k.a internet tough guys
> 
> sry if I offended you though


 
Np, I knew you didn't mean anything by it (To offend me anyways). BTW internet tough guys are all talk and no show. I tend to not pay much attention to them.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 14, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Np, I knew you didn't mean anything by it (To offend me anyways). BTW internet tough guys are all talk and no show. I tend to not pay much attention to them.



There's quite a few of them here.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 14, 2008)

What have I missed in this thread?

Edit: It seems Neko has met my apprentice.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> What have I missed in this thread?
> 
> Edit: It seems Neko has met my apprentice.


Indeed he has master.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 14, 2008)

lol, master an apprentice... Damn SW wannabes.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> to... what? 0_o;
> 
> for future reference, saying that you have a master... I think people will get the wrong idea. ESPECIALLY if you're a furry ^_^



Bondagelol



-Lucario- said:


> Hah, wouldn't doubt it. Well I guess that means I'm not your typical furry.



What is a typical furry?



-Lucario- said:


> Indeed he has master.



Bondagelol


----------



## Thatch (Dec 14, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> What is a typical furry?



What you have here. A guy thinking that he's not a human doing silly shit and wondering why other people find it hilarious.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, I'll be...A furry that thought he wasn't human, who'd have thought, eh?  If there's a single furry here that doesn't think or wish he's part animal, I'll surgically remove ribs and bite my own balls off. Heck, I even have a tailbone, how much proof you need? And a furry face...


----------



## Thatch (Dec 14, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Well, I'll be...A furry that thought he wasn't human, who'd have thought, eh?  If there's a single furry here that doesn't think or wish he's part animal, I'll surgically remove ribs and bite my own balls off. Heck, I even have a tailbone, how much proof you need? And a furry face...



Should I get the scalpel then?  And will you bite them of one by one, or both at once?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 14, 2008)

Tell me you've never wished with a straight face...


----------



## Thatch (Dec 14, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Tell me you've never wished with a straight face...



Not even a twitch. Why the hell would I want to be part animal?

Being attracted to such, that's another story, but you weren't talking about that


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 14, 2008)

O_O Beastiality...


----------



## Thatch (Dec 14, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> O_O Beastiality...



If it was intelligent... >.>
I wouldn't want to screw anything I couldn't talk with before and afterwards...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 14, 2008)

Err, no offence meant, but that's rather weird...Perhaps you're just overly horny. *lies down on operating table*


----------



## Thatch (Dec 14, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Err, no offence meant, but that's rather weird...Perhaps you're just overly horny. *lies down on operating table*



Supressed libido, I guess.

But in all seriousness, I wouldn't screw an animal...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank god for that. Unless you were one yourself, it wouldn't be worth it ^_^


----------



## Thatch (Dec 14, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Thank god for that. Unless you were one yourself, it wouldn't be worth it ^_^



Yeah, and I mean what I said, I don't want to screw anything I can't talk with before and after, which means a sentient, sapient, conscious, sane and willing being. Well, and a female obviously.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 14, 2008)

That is true. I don't believe that juat having sex for the sake of having sex is right. Sex is a way of showing love for someone.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 14, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> That is true. I don't believe that juat having sex for the sake of having sex is right. Sex is a way of showing love for someone.



Hehe, there's no moral reason for me in that.
I'm just antisocial and apprehensive towards physical contact, and I doubt I could do it with an accidental person... or animal. So it would have to be someone emotionally close.
Plus, STD and accidental pregnacies. Do not want.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 14, 2008)

Hehe, fair enough.


----------



## ZiggyShadowDust (Dec 14, 2008)

Male and bi, with a lean towards females.


----------



## Mr Fox (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm male i'm bi, i can't make my mind up but i will do soon though... by flipping a coin.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 14, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> I'm male i'm bi, i can't make my mind up but i will do soon though... by flipping a coin.



It will land on its edge.


----------



## makmakmob (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm not sure I qualify as bisexual, but I'm not entirely straight. Having said that, a great deal of psychologists and psychiatrists observe that there is a 'spectrum', as opposed to fixed orientations, and I guess I'm more on the straight side. 

What should I cast my vote on?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 14, 2008)

Male and don't know I would if I was in your position.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Dec 14, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> O_O Beastiality...











> That is true. I don't believe that juat having sex for the sake of having sex is right. Sex is a way of showing love for someone.


Yes, because people that have sex with prostitutes really _love_ those prostitutes.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 14, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Yes, because people that have sex with prostitutes really _love_ those prostitutes.



Nah, they just LOVE big, gaping, sloppy holes, STD's and AIDS.

Or they think they're too noble to grab their own dick.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 14, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Nah, they just LOVE big, gaping, sloppy holes, STD's and AIDS.
> 
> Or they think they're too noble to grab their own dick.



lol@this


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 14, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> I'm sorry David... I'm just not as awesome as you are. :c



No one is.



NekoFox08 said:


> me... I like it one way, and it'll stay that way ^_^



no you are going to have sex with women and you are going to LIKE IT



NekoFox08 said:


> meh honestly, this site just kinda sucks now :\



But if you never come around how am I supposed to keep in touch with you since you never get on instant messenger?


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> No one is.


^This

/thread


----------



## TopazThunder (Dec 14, 2008)

Female, and the people that matter/remember know what I like.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 14, 2008)

Clafier said:


> Female, and the people that matter/remember know what I like.



Male, and the same as the above <3


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Dec 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> No one is.


Rambo is.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 14, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> I'm not sure I qualify as bisexual, but I'm not entirely straight. Having said that, a great deal of psychologists and psychiatrists observe that there is a 'spectrum', as opposed to fixed orientations, and I guess I'm more on the straight side.
> 
> What should I cast my vote on?



1.5-2.5. Perhaps just preface your post with... you already did that. Well, I guess you should not vote. 



I'm male, and I like fun. Thumbs up, people.


----------



## TopazThunder (Dec 14, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> I'm male, and I like fun. Thumbs up, people.



This is the best answer ever lol


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 14, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> I'm male, and I like fun. Thumbs up, people.



(-INF , 3)


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> (-INF , 3)




That sounds familiar, but I have no idea why.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 14, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Yes, because people that have sex with prostitutes really _love_ those prostitutes.



Okay, lemme rephrase that. It should only be used as the ultimate way of showing love and affection for another human. Imo ofc.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 14, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> That sounds familiar, but I have no idea why.



I may have said that previously.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 14, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Okay, lemme rephrase that. It should only be used as something cheap and mildly entertaining to pass the time if there's nothing good on TV. Imo ofc.



Fixed  .


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 14, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Fixed  .



Please don't edit on my values which I feel strongly on  I'm not gonna get angry as it made me laugh though


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I may have said that previously.




Not to me. In fact, I'm not sure what it is supposed to really mean.


I get the idea of "International Nuclear Force"


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 14, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Not to me. In fact, I'm not sure what it is supposed to really mean.
> 
> 
> I get the idea of "International Nuclear Force"



It is a mathematical boundary containing all of the numbers from negative infinity up to but not including (rather, approaching but not reaching) three.

More simply, you could write it as <3


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh... I've never seen someone write âˆž as INF.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 14, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Oh... I've never seen someone write âˆž as INF.



I used to have to type it that way for online math homework, since the infinity symbol isn't a typical keyboard key.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 14, 2008)

David, just out of curiosity, what did you vote for?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 14, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> David, just out of curiosity, what did you vote for?



It's a secret.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 14, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Nah, they just LOVE big, gaping, sloppy holes, STD's and AIDS.
> 
> Or they think they're too noble to grab their own dick.



dude thats fucking hilarious XD 10 points and a cookie for joo *cuddles*


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 14, 2008)

szopaw said:


> What you have here. A guy thinking that he's not a human doing silly shit and wondering why other people find it hilarious.


What I meant was that I don't relate every single term to sex like some people do. If you read all the conversation just maybe you could've drawn that conclusion by what I said.


----------



## Takun (Dec 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> (-INF , 3)




I lol'd because I'm studying domains and ranges right now for my final.


----------



## Jax (Dec 17, 2008)

Furries think of sex? Who would have thunk. Seriously, I think of lots of things that do not include sex...I can give you examples...there is...err...um...oh I give up.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 18, 2008)

Jam sandwiches?


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 18, 2008)

jam sandwich-sexual.


----------



## X (Dec 18, 2008)

bi right here.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 18, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> jam sandwich-sexual.



So THAT is why you're called mrredfox...


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm Tran-Sexual


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 18, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> So THAT is why you're called mrredfox...


wut


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 18, 2008)

Feeling productive, I want to make some art today.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 18, 2008)

Yiffy art?


----------



## blaze200 (Dec 18, 2008)

Straight/male


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 18, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Yiffy art?



>:[

Porn isn't art, it's porn.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 18, 2008)

It's still beautiful...So that's a no?


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 18, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> It's still beautiful...So that's a no?


the one you linked me yesterday wasnt! its scared me for life.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 18, 2008)

Lol, why so?


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh fuck I ment to post that in the moods thread  .



Ren-Raku said:


> It's still beautiful...So that's a no?


 
There's nothing beautiful about sex, it looks rediculous :V .


----------



## Nylak (Dec 18, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Oh fuck I ment to post that in the moods thread  .


 
...Ahahahah. XD Nice.


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 18, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> There's nothing beautiful about sex, it looks rediculous :V .



Meh, just because you got no imagination ... ;-)


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 18, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Meh, just because you got no imagination ... ;-)



^ Das.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 18, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> What I meant was that I don't relate every single term to sex like some people do. If you read all the conversation just maybe you could've drawn that conclusion by what I said.



Your conversation wasn't interesting enough to follow it.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 18, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Feeling productive, I want to make some art today.



Hooray! <3 I love your art!



Whitenoise said:


> >:[
> 
> Porn isn't art, it's porn.



It can be both 



Whitenoise said:


> Oh fuck I ment to post that in the moods thread  .
> 
> There's nothing beautiful about sex, it looks rediculous :V .



Well, that's true. :\


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm personally not all that concerned with finding a sexuality to label myself by (not that I find labeling yourself [insert persuasion here]-sexual bad). I've done relationships with both males and females as well as intimate things with both gender. There's pros and cons to either gender, in my opinion. 

I never dated a hermaphrodite before, though. That'd be interesting...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 18, 2008)

Well having read what you said, surely you'd be bisexual, like awesome people? :3


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 18, 2008)

I only know one awesome person who is bisexual.

And that's me.

Everyone else are just posers.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah, uhm...I know of one. Goes by the name of SnowFox.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 18, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I only know one awesome person who is bisexual.
> 
> And that's me.
> 
> Everyone else are just posers.


 What about me? D:

</3


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 18, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> What about me? D:
> 
> </3



You are fat and gay.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 18, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You are fat and gay.


 
 Lol <3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 18, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I only know one awesome person who is bisexual.
> 
> And that's me.
> 
> Everyone else are just posers.


I'm not a poser. ):<


Zanzer said:


> What about me? D:
> 
> </3


 
Your just gay.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 18, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Your just gay.



So are you.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 18, 2008)

And that's why I think Chun li is hot?


----------



## bozzles (Dec 18, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Your just gay.





Perverted Impact said:


> Your


*RRRAAAAGGGGGEEEEEEE*

I'm gay, if you can believe that.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 19, 2008)

Damnit Bozz, _Everyone_ knows your gay.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 19, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I only know one awesome person who is bisexual.
> 
> And that's me.
> 
> Everyone else are just posers.


 

Pretty much describes me.



Perverted Impact said:


> And that's why I think Chun li is hot?


 
Almost everyone finds Chun Li to be hot.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 19, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> _Everyone _finds Chun Li to be hot.



fix'd


----------



## Tycho (Dec 19, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Almost everyone finds Chun Li to be hot.



Cammy's hotter.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 19, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Cammy's hotter.


 
Ewww, no. She's all muscular... like a man.

If I wanted man muscles, I'd just go for someone with a penis.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 19, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Ewww, no. She's all muscular... like a man.
> 
> If I wanted man muscles, I'd just go for someone with a penis.



...Just because she has a stupid floofy dress doesn't mean she's not toned.  No, seriously, look at Chun Li, and tell me that she's some waifish thin Chinese girl.  You can't.  In SF Alpha she was downright muscular.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 19, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> ...Just because she has a stupid floofy dress doesn't mean she's not toned.


 
She's well toned, but unlike Cammy, she doesn't have huge muscles.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 19, 2008)

THUNDER THIGHS


----------



## Tycho (Dec 19, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> She's well toned, but unlike Cammy, she doesn't have huge muscles.



I don't think Cammy has huge muscles.  She's toned and has little to hide them with.


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 19, 2008)

what the heck is going on in here im to lazy to read back !?!?


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 19, 2008)

btw props to david for not liking christmas. *gives him awesome juice*


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 19, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I don't think Cammy has huge muscles. She's toned and has little to hide them with.


 
She'd look better with a bit more on, to be honest.


----------



## ChemicalWolf (Dec 19, 2008)

Man, this poll -while enlightening- is quite the ole sausage fest.


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 19, 2008)

lol i honestly didnt know there were that many straigt furries...


----------



## Tycho (Dec 19, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> lol i honestly didnt know there were that many straigt furries...



There have been other polls and surveys that have said that there are plenty of straight furs.  This isn't without precedent.


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 19, 2008)

i guess it just never clicked... but i mean i would never think it would exclude any kind of sexuality

*is listening to the beatles*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 19, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Cammy's hotter.


 Chun Li is more real then Cammy.


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 19, 2008)

gay=awsome ^_^


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 19, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> gay=awsome ^_^


 
You make gay less awesome by misspelling "awesome".


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 19, 2008)

lol spelling is my weaknes, ever since i was a kid... u will notice this if you read alot of my posts. i cant spell for crap i know it makes me look less inteligent but im not here to impress just to converse with freinds and people of similar intrests.

p.s. i also use lol alot

lol


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 19, 2008)

WetWolf is the only person who is allowed to get away with bad spelling on my watch.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 19, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> WetWolf is the only person who is allowed to get away with bad spelling on my watch.


im fucked then.


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 19, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> WetWolf is the only person who is allowed to get away with bad spelling on my watch.



thanks ^_^ i have always been really bad at spelling though havent I XD


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 19, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> thanks ^_^ i have always been really bad at spelling though havent I XD



Yeah, you have. |3

You're still awesome in my book, though.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 19, 2008)

i'm Diy-Sexual


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 19, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> WetWolf is the only person who is allowed to get away with bad spelling *on my watch*.


 
What happens if you're not watching?


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 19, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> What happens if you're not watching?


quiet...I got the duct tape


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 19, 2008)

*giggles*


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 19, 2008)

Your no the only person with bad spelling ^.^ Don't worrie.

bellehsexual.


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 19, 2008)

I DON'T KNOW. JESUS CHRIST I DON'T KNOW WHICH ONE TO CLICK.
FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 19, 2008)

Kesteh said:


> I DON'T KNOW. JESUS CHRIST I DON'T KNOW WHICH ONE TO CLICK.
> FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK.



There's even an "I don't know" option... You're a fucking moron...


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 19, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> What happens if you're not watching?



*THEN EVERYONE DIES*


----------



## GoreKitten (Dec 19, 2008)

We females are aparently few and far between... 0.o...


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 19, 2008)

I am haetsexual, hatred and misery  are my only real fetishes >:[ .


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 19, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I am haetsexual, hatred and misery  are my only real fetishes >:[ .



Oh hi <3


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 19, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Oh hi <3



Also David, cause David is everyone's fetish :] .


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 19, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Also David, cause David is everyone's fetish :] .



You don't know me, do you?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 19, 2008)

Why can't you just admit your feelings


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 19, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Why can't you just admit your feelings



In a perfect world...
One we've never known...
We would never need, to face the world alone...
They can have the world
We'll create our own...
I may not be brave or strong or smart
But somewhere in my secret heart...
I know...
Love will find a way...
Anywhere I go, I'm home, If you are there beside me...

I have this song stuck in my head... fricken lion king two...


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 19, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Why can't you just admit your feelings



I know right, we all know where all that hostility is coming from Ren :V .


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 19, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Why can't you just admit your feelings



I already have.



Whitenoise said:


> I know right, we all know where all that hostility is coming from Ren :V .



What?


----------



## Thatch (Dec 20, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Also David, cause David is everyone's fetish :] .



Not mine, Grim and Shenzi are my fetishes


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 20, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Not mine, Grim and Shenzi are my fetishes



:V


----------



## Thatch (Dec 20, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> :V



You'll have to deal with it... Grim is teh awesome.


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 20, 2008)

OH GOD I STILL DON'T KNOW WHAT TO CLICK.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 20, 2008)

There's an "I'm not sure" option there Kest.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 20, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> There's an "I'm not sure" option there Kest.



Meh, it seems he's just a fail troll.


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 20, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Meh, it seems his just a fail troll.



Or a WoW palladin. ;-)


----------



## Thatch (Dec 20, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Or a WoW palladin. ;-)



that was a nasty pun, you should feel ashamed.... All WoW puns are nasty by default


----------



## Uro (Dec 20, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Or a WoW palladin. ;-)



I resent that comment D:


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 20, 2008)

szopaw said:


> that was a nasty pun, you should feel ashamed.... All WoW puns are nasty by default



Because WoW is nasty?


----------



## Thatch (Dec 20, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Because WoW is nasty?



Like every hard drug.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 20, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Like every hard drug.



So soft drugs are okay?


----------



## Thatch (Dec 20, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> So soft drugs are okay?



Oh gods, you're oblivious, aren't you? XD


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 20, 2008)

Am I? I wasn't aware that I was...


----------



## Thatch (Dec 20, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Am I? I wasn't aware that I was...



That is more than self-explanatory.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 20, 2008)

Or is it?


----------



## Thatch (Dec 20, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Or is it?



Yes, it is XD


----------



## Shadow_Wolf (Dec 20, 2008)

Im gay if it matters anyone want to chat with me pm me for my email


----------



## Huey (Dec 20, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> *giggles*



Hi Wetwolf =D

Did you die for a while? =D


----------



## Thatch (Dec 20, 2008)

Shadow_Wolf said:


> Im gay if it matters anyone want to chat with me pm me for my email



Oh my god, that sounds desperate XD


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 20, 2008)

My sexuality involves babes, beer, and bondage.

Or an occasional boy and bacon in the morning for brunch. 

And the letter B.


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 20, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> My sexuality involves babes, beer, and bondage.
> 
> Or an occasional boy and bacon in the morning for brunch.
> 
> And the letter B.



I prefer the first part, screw the second (unless you replace "boy" with "girl", and maybe throw out "occasional") :-*


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 20, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> I prefer the first part, screw the second (unless you replace "boy" with "girl", and maybe throw out "occasional") :-*


Guilt-tripping glamorous girls into getting it on.


----------

